# Перестал работать Eclipse-3.3 (3.2 работает..)

## WebXDev

С каких-то пор отрубился Eclipse-3.3 и более не запускается. (раньше 100% работал).

А eclipse-3.2 по сих пор работает.

В чем может быть проблема запуска 3.3?

Вот запуск:

```

$ eclipse-3.3

Performing workaround for bug #215150

CompilerOracle: exclude org/eclipse/core/internal/dtree/DataTreeNode.forwardDeltaWith

#

# An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:

#

#  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00007f5ef19f463d, pid=6185, tid=1103145296

#

# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (10.0-b22 mixed mode linux-amd64)

# Problematic frame:

# C  [libc.so.6+0x5e63d]  fgets+0x2d

#

# An error report file with more information is saved as:

# /home/denis/hs_err_pid6185.log

#

# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:

#   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp

# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.

# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.

#

```

Сам лог ошибки вот: http://ifolder.ru/6483550

Java-vm такие версии:

```
$ eselect java-vm show

Current system-vm

  blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

Current user-vm

  sun-jdk-1.6

```

sun-jdk-1.6 - компилит и успешно запускает мои небольшие java-программы.

У меня amd64 (Core2Duo).

Что ещё можно привести для попытки решения проблемы?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Поставь system и user vm в одно значение, лучше sun-jdk

И пересобери eclipse

----------

## user11

Отдалённо похожая ситуация (схожий java-стек) из гугла: http://ndion.livejournal.com/13060.html

Если описанный выше рецепт не поможет, то, может, какой workaround придумать, чтобы избежать обращения к принтерам?

----------

## WebXDev

Пересобрал эклипс, поставил:

```
$ eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

  [2]   emul-linux-x86-java-1.6

  [3]   sun-jdk-1.6  system-vm user-vm
```

но нет, не помогло. Я это уже пробовал  :Smile:  Всё тоже самое остаётся.

А что ещё за принтеры?? нафига он к принтерам подключается? У меня действительно установлен CUPS и принтеры выключены...

Попробовал включить /etc/init.d/cupsd start, эклипс не запустился.. ну эт я так, на всякий случай попробовать  :Very Happy: 

А чего же теперь мне можно ещё предпринять?

----------

